# JINAN | Yunchuang Centre | 200m | T/O



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

再添200米超高层地标 济南云泉中心超塔地标建筑封顶-泉城楼市-济南鸿图资讯科技-济南房产-jnfc.cn-人生起点，源于济南房产！


27号上午，中国航天科技园（济南）项目——200米超高层云泉中心顺利封顶。该项目系济南市重点工程，项目建成后，拟引进总部企业，打造以信息技术应用、卫星技术应用为主的信息技术平台，打造信息行业创新和科研培训基




www.jnfc.cn





By zecke


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Thank you. Xie Xie


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's an aerial screenshot where you can see this project peeping from beyond the 339m high Han Yu Financial City Tower


https://www.ixigua.com/7070824120362992165?logTag=4cfcbda206e3e0eb2939


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

I very much really like Jinan's new skyline. Not quite China's best but a lot better than other cities in Norther China.
Cities in Southern China tend to have a lot more appealing and more beautiful skylines.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-03 by 披着狼皮的羊


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 底色太阳 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 15 by Z·L·X on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-25 by zhk55236


----------

